# Annual Austin Manitoba antique tractor Expo July 27-30, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This looks to be a HUGE Canadian show on a 50 acre site with 20 museum buildings housing over 500 pieces of equipment. The museum is open during the summer (May-October) plus the big show in July 27-30, 2005. They have an educational program, Clydesdale commpetitions, fiddle festivals, and a Rodeo. After crawling around the site, I wish it was closer to me, because it looks like a LOT of fun!

Here is a link:

http://www.ag-museum.mb.ca/


----------

